# NWF - Newfield Resources



## System (7 June 2012)

Newfield Resources Limited (NWF) has entered into agreements to acquire two projects in Western Australia:

1) The Newfield Option Agreement, comprising two granted mining leases and one granted prospecting licence. The
project is centred approximately 60km north-northwest of Bullfinch, in the Yilgarn Mineral Field of Western
Australia; and

2) The Crest Yard Option Agreement, comprising a contiguous group of 14 Prospecting Licences covering a total of 2,455 hectares, located between the historical gold mining centres of Kintore and Dunnsville, approximately 60km northwest of Kalgoorlie, Western Australia.

http://www.newfieldresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 June 2021)

Diamonds. West Africa

1. Tongo Diamond Mine (Sierra Leone) 
2. Kumbgo Kimberlite Project (Liberia)

18c to 33c in the last 12 months. Market cap $183 million.


----------

